# Gyms in Alexandria



## ATO1865

Hi all, 

I'm five days away from moving to Alex and I was hoping someone could suggest a gym to work out at in Alex around Roushdy. Nothing fancy like elliptical machines and personal trainers. All I'm looking for is an inexpensive place to lift weights. I went to a place in agamy before very minimal facilities but they only charged one or two pounds a visit and had a great atmosphere.

Thanks for the help


----------



## SHendra

ATO1865 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm five days away from moving to Alex and I was hoping someone could suggest a gym to work out at in Alex around Roushdy. Nothing fancy like elliptical machines and personal trainers. All I'm looking for is an inexpensive place to lift weights. I went to a place in agamy before very minimal facilities but they only charged one or two pounds a visit and had a great atmosphere.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Hey,

I don't really know much about the gyms but do know you got Golds gym which seams to be popular but that's way over near the City center. 

As for what's near Roushdy in the next district along a place called Bokla has like a College for fitness that they allow the public to use. They have seperate exercise classes etc for men and for women and also have a gym there. They even did Aqua aerobics which I use to go along to do for a few LE a week.. (I didn't last long, I didn't like the pool lol)

It isn't a flashy place mind and a bit run down but maybe it's something I know their not expensive and actually have a doctor on site .. for exercise etc. I sadly can not recall the name of the college but Bokla isn't a big area and only about 5mins walk from middle of Roushdy. I'll ask some friends when I speak to them for the name. But personally you most likely find far better better etc for your money once you get there and ask your collegues etc for places!


----------



## Amy90

ATO1865 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm five days away from moving to Alex and I was hoping someone could suggest a gym to work out at in Alex around Roushdy. Nothing fancy like elliptical machines and personal trainers. All I'm looking for is an inexpensive place to lift weights. I went to a place in agamy before very minimal facilities but they only charged one or two pounds a visit and had a great atmosphere.
> 
> Thanks for the help



Hello , I was wondering where exactly is that gym in agamy ? what was its name. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mohamed_Hani

There is a GYM called home Gym located in bokla (it is a station near roushdy)

it is on what we Egyptians call (tram street)

it is good .. good value for money .. but its atmosphere is not good for some people ,,


----------

